# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Skirtings and door surrounds.

## terryquin@live.

Hello. I live in Perth, Booragoon in fact and I have been slowly upgrading my dark and dingy to light and bright. The current room I am working on is the TV room which is 6.1 x 4.3m and was all face brick and carpet. I have  gyprocked the walls and of course I will need to have skirtings when I lay bamboo flooring. I want to match the flow of the house which has the same timber skirtings and around the door frames - what are those called? This is a Burke and Gaynor built 1982. They have a half crescent shaped recesses both front and back with 10mm top and bottom square. Nothing like it in Bunnings of course. Do any of the member know who can cut a profile in Perth? i want jarrah not mdf. The finished size is 65x19mm. the original ones were that horrible dark brown but sanded and finished to a high gloss Dulux Antique White USA 50% the result is quite different. Took me 3 undercoats and 3 top coats to get the look.
I called Colli and Son but they said no. They suggested Subiaco Restorations? Anyone got any clues? Many thanks. Terry

----------


## David.Elliott

Jarrah is going to cost you a bomb. If you're painting it really is of no matter. 
I use Simon at  Franz Building Supplies - Quality products. Great ServiceFranz Building Supplies, Perth | Custom Made MDF and Timber Skirting Board, Architrave and other Mouldings Professionals 
He makes on site from moisture resistant MDF and you can get preprimed...you may well find the profile on the website...

----------


## toooldforthis

I have used Subiaco Restorations (they are in Balcatta these days)
as David said, if painting no need for jarrah.

----------


## terryquin@live.

Many thanks for those tips David.Elliott and Toooldforthis.

----------


## shauck

At least get pine, if not hardwood (vic ash is common these days). MDF is woeful stuff to cut (especially scribe corners), nail (it splits).

----------


## terryquin@live.

I think I'm with you shauck. I hate that mdf stuff. I mean I do use it where it really doesn't matter but if it takes a lot of working I'd prefer to be working with wood. I believe the dust from MDF workings are nasty too.

----------


## shauck

Yeah, apparently nasty. Why bother with the stuff, I say. I always prefer hardwood. Cost a lot more but lasts forever and looks great.

----------

